# KH and pH



## Chouin (Jun 8, 2003)

Hi everyone,
For some time, I have some problem with my water in my 65g tank.
Last weekend, I made some water test and saw that my pH was very low, here are the result: pH = 6.0, KH = 0-20ppm (0-1dKH) and GH = 160ppm (9dGH).
So this week, I made 4 water change, 10, 15, 10 and 10g today. And today my test are like this: pH = 6.4, KH = 0-20ppm and GH = 160ppm. But my pH was at 6.6 on wednesday.
Info on the water from the city (tap water): pH = 7.4, KH = 70ppm (4) and GH = 110ppm (6).
Do someone know how to solve my problem, How do I increase the pH and KH?
I know about the crushed coral, but it will also increase the GH that is already high.
I don't really want to use produc from lfs, cost a lot and don't work very good.
Bicarbonate sodium?

Thank you
Chouin

info on tank if it can help:
tank and fish: signature
filter: ac500, fluval403 and powerhead402(with the air tube)
media: sponge, biomax, efilav, eheim efisubstrat, matrix(seachem).
decoration: just natural gravel


----------



## Pterogho (Feb 8, 2004)

You can increase your KH by adding Natrium bicarbonate (NaHCO3) or Calcium carbonate (CaHCO3) which also will increase your hardness.

You should never allow your KH to drop below 5, lower than that and your may experience a fatal Ph-crash.

If you are more into just increasing your Ph, this can be done with, what I've learned is called washing soda in english (Na2CO3), this give you a higher Ph, but will not change your KH.


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

crushed coral









my Kh and pH were very low but the coral fixed the problems


----------



## Pterogho (Feb 8, 2004)

That's true, coral is fine for increasing KH and Ph, but if you, like I am, are more into soft-water values, calcium-carbonate is not a preferable choice.


----------



## Chouin (Jun 8, 2003)

I know about the crushed coral, but it will also increase my GH that is already high.
Thank You
Chouin


----------



## smithgrind_who (Mar 26, 2004)

Hey Chouin, water changes should help. Maybe using RO water adjusted to the pH you want for water changes.


----------



## SpAzZy (Mar 30, 2004)

if you don't want crushed coral in your tank and want a quick fix, you can always opt to use water supplements. there is a product called "PH Up" and it will increase your ph.. i'm not exactly sure by how much it can increase it by, but i have seen this product many times when buying water conditioner. the local petsmart, petco both have it and so do the lfs. goodluck


----------



## mechanic_joe (Dec 4, 2003)

If I was you, I would only be concerned with the KH, as your tap PH is perfectly acceptable. Remember, a constant PH is more important than the 'exact' PH, and using PH uppers and downers are very hard on the fish. Purchase a good PH stabilizer (some kind of calcuim carbonate, without the phosphate) which will bring your KH levels up. If you have a solid KH reading, then the PH will be maintained at its original tap water level. I would aim somewhere between 60 - 100 ppm.

Don't be overly concerned with your low PH, piranhas are forced to endure very poor water conditions in the dry season, so you shouldn't be looking for any quick fixes, just work on setting up a constant system that you can employ with your water changes. Good luck

Joe.

Oh, your tap GH is a little high, but you shouldn't be too concerned about it, just don't add anything else to make that reading increase.


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

Pterogho said:


> If you are more into just increasing your Ph, this can be done with, what I've learned is called washing soda in english (Na2CO3), this give you a higher Ph, but will not change your KH.


 KH is a measure of bicarbonates and carbonates in water. Since washing soda (sodium carbonate - Na2CO3) is a carbonate molecule, it will also increase your KH as well as pH. What it doesn't do is increase your general hardness (GH) because it does not calcium nor magnesium.


----------



## Piranhafu (Oct 18, 2004)

" I know about the crushed coral, but it will also increase my GH that is already high."

Your gH is high? gH of the tap here is 550ppm. Thats high.


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

how ironic that I just picked up a gh/kh test kit today


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

Piranhafu said:


> " I know about the crushed coral, but it will also increase my GH that is already high."
> 
> Your gH is high? gH of the tap here is 550ppm. Thats high.


----------

